# معلومات عن صناعة ملح الطعام؟



## <محمد مصطفي>2 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

لوسمحتم عايز معلومات عن صناعة ملح الطعام؟
او كتب ياريت :1:


----------



## نورالاسراء (7 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

هذه معلومات القيتها عن ملح الطعام اتمنى منها اتفيدك
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_chloride


----------



## <محمد مصطفي>2 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله في نور الاسراء
ألف شكر.. وجعلك الله ذخرا لطالبي العلم


----------



## sanfoor (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا على جهودكم
بس حابب اعرف كم يكلف انشاء مصنع للملح
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حمدى عمر محمد (22 نوفمبر 2010)

هل تقصد ملاحة ام طحن وتعبئة فقط
ملاحة تعنى ملاين اما طحن وتعبئة فهى متاحة من بعدمصاريف التصاريح اللازمة و المكان تبدا من 1000حنية ال ما شات فانا اعمل فى منصع ملح وثمن الطن للتعبئة مباشرا فى حدود 400 اى 500 جنىة


----------



## grand true (24 مايو 2011)

الاستاذ الفاضل ( sanfoor )
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هل انت جاد فعلا فى طلبك معلومات عن صناعة الملح من الالف الى الياء
انا متخصص فى هذه الصناعة ولدى دراسات فى مشاريع انتاج الملح
لك شكرى وتحياتى
grandtrue


----------



## grand true (24 مايو 2011)

*تكنـولوجـيا صـناعـة **الأملاح التبخيرية** في **الوطن العربى*​ *دراسة بحثية عن الثروات الذاتية للوطن الكبير*​*اعداد باحث / جمال سلطان
*​ *=======*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا جزء بسيط من درسة بحثية تعتنى بدراسة وبيان لجزء من الثروات الذاتية للوطن العربى هذه الثروات والموارد الظاهرة وبوفرة فى وطننا الكبير وهذه الثروات إما مركوزة مخبوءة فى باطن الارض كالبترول والغاز وسائر الثروات التعدينية من حديد ونحاس وكروم ونيكل وقصدير وفحم وإما ظاهرة فوق سطح الارض فى شكل محاجر ورمال تزخر بالسيليكون والدولوميت والحجر الجيرى وإما فى مناخ وشمس لا تملكه كثير من الامم وفيه ما فيه من ثروة الرياح والطاقة الشمسية والتى لم تستغل ولم يستفاد منها حتى الان وإما فيما يحيط بنا ونحتضنه من المياه الغذبة والمالحة على حد سواء وهذه التى قصرنا عليها هذه الدراسة وأعنى بها هذه السواحل والخلجان والشطآن المملوئة بهذا الكم الهائل من الأملاح والتى سبقنا العالم فى شرقه وغربه بالاستفادة منها يستخرج ما يزيد على 260 مليون طن كلوريد صوديوم سنويا وحوالى 5.5 مليون طن كبريتات صوديوم وحوالى 10 مليون طن اكسيد مغنسيوم سنويا وحوالى 900 ألف طن معدن مغسيوم سنويا ومئات الالاف من الاطنان من البوتاسيوم والبورون والبرومين والليثيوم ونحن نمتلك ما يزيد على 22 ألف كيلومتر سواحل منها ما يطل على المحيطات الهندى والاطلنطى ومنها ما يطل على بحر العرب وخليج عمان والخليج العربى والبحرين الابيض والاحمر ومنها ما يطل على البحر الميت وفيها تختزن ثروة وهبه ربانية حبت أمتنا وهى ثروة لا تنضب ومعين زاخر لا ينتهى فيه أحد مصادر قوة امة العرب ونبدا بالتعريف بأهمية هذه الصناعة التى نهضت بسببها كل الدول المتقدمة فى مشارق الارض ومغاربها [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]..[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وسوف تعتنى الدراسة بمباحث عدة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] تتعلق بالتعريف العلمى لهذه الاملاح ومركباتها وعناصرها وخصائصها الكميائية واستخداماتها ومصادرها والاسواق الاستهلاكية لها والصناعات المرتبطة بها والدول الرئيسية لانتاجها وإحصائيات الانتاج ونستهلها ببعض الاسئلة التى قد تدور فى أذهان الكثيرين : [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ـ ماذا تعرف عن الملح وماذا تعرف عن المغنسيوم والبورون والبرومين والليثيوم والبوتاسيوم ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ـ ماهى الأملاح التبخيرية وما مركباتها ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ـ ماهى الدول التى تتصدر الانتاج العالمى للملح والعناصر الاخرى ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ـ كيف تشكل هذه الاملاح ثروة للدول التى تمتلكها[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ـ ما نصيب الوطن العربى من هذا الانتاج ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ـ ماهى الصناعات التى يدخل الملح فيها والاملاح الاخرى ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ـ ماهى الفوائد الصحية والطبية للملح والاملاح الاخرى؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وهناك أسئلة كثيرة اخرى سوف تطرح ويتم الاجابة عليها 0[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ونبدأ أولا بالتعريف بملح الطعام ( كلوريد الصوديوم )[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لاشك ان حاجة الإنسان قد تولدت لملح الطعام فالجسم لابد له من الاحتفاظ بنسبة معينة من الملح والا تعرض لهبوط شديد قد يؤدي للوفاة . ويعتبر ملح الطعام بكافة صوره سواء المستخلص من البحر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] بالتبخير المباشرأو باستخدام التبخير الشمسى عن طريق الملاحات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( الملح البحري ) أو المناجم ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ملح صخري ) هو المعدن الوحيد الذي يتعاطاه الإنسان والحيوان والنبات بهذه الصورة كغذاء يومي له مباشرة دون حاجة إلي تجزئته باللعاب أو العصارات الهاضمة إلي عناصره الأولية فلز فعال ( صوديوم ) وغاز سام مميت ( كلور ) أو تعقيده إلي مواد تستطيع الكائنات الحية الاستفادة منها وقد صح القول أن ملح الطعام هو ثالث ثلاثة ضروريات للحياة ( الهواء – الماء و ملح الطعام ) .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ويعرف ملح الطعام علمياً بأنه معدن الهاليت أو كلوريد الصوديوم ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Nacl[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] )[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]. قديماً كان ملح الطعام نظراً لانتشاره وأهميته يؤثر في سياسة الشعوب وكانت تفرض عليه ضرائب عاليه كدخل للدولة وكان يقايض بالذهب فى انجلترا .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وفضلاً عن استخدام كلوريد الصوديوم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ملح [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لطعام[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] للاستهلاك الآدمى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] فانه يدخل كمادة خام مباشرة أو غير مباشرة في أكثر من 120 صناعة مثل الصناعات الكيماوية ( الصودا آش[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] (كربونات الصوديوم)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]– الصودا الكاويه – كبريتات الصوديوم – حمض الهيدروكلوريك – فوسفات الصوديوم ....... )[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] والصناعات الغذائية والطبية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كما يُصنع غاز الكلور بالتحليل الكهربي لكلوريد الصوديوم ويستخدم في مجال الصناعات الكيماويات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] والصناعات البتروكيماوية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] العضوية كصناعة الصابون وتثبيت الصبغات وكذلك الصناعات الدوائية والعسكرية وفي صناعات [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الاسمدة والأعلاف[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]والبلاستيك والـ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]PVC[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] والـ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]cvm[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وغيرها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] ولأهمية ملح الطعام فقد جعل الله سبحانه وتعالى له مصادر لا تنضب أبداً وعلى رأسها مياه البحار والمحيطات والتي تحتوي على 96.5 % بالوزن مياه , 3.5 % بالوزن أملاح ذائبة تتكون من جميع العناصر المعروفة بنسب تتدرج من عدة جرامات في اللتر الواحد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لي بضعة أجزاء من جزء لكل مليون جزء , ويشكل كلوريد الصوديوم 2.7 % بالوزن وأملاح الماغنسيوم 0.6 % وأملاح الكالسيوم 0.1 % و وأملاح البوتاسيوم 0.1 % بالإضافة إلي ما يقرب من مائة عنصر أخر [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كالبورون والبرومين والليثيوم والسيلينيوم وغيرها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ويحتاج جسم الإنسان إلي ما يقرب 20 جرام ملح طعام يومياً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( ويستهلك حوالى 9 كليو سنويا )[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] لإحداث توازن المحاليل الملحية اللازمة لأجهزة الجسم كي تؤدي وظائفها الحيوية ويرجع سر احتياج الإنسان والكائنات الحية لملح الطعام هو قيامه بإثارة اللعاب الذي يقوم بالدور الرئيسي في عملية هضم للنشويات فلا يعقب الغذاء بها الشعور بالتخمة أو عسر الهضم , كما أن ملح الطعام ينظم و يوازن هيموجلوبين الدم والبلازما والمنظم للدورة الدموية نتيجة لإفراز العرق أو التبول وتبلغ درجة تركيزه في المحلول الخلوي لجسم الإنسان 0.9 % كمحلول مساعد في عمليات الهضم والإفراز ونقل وامتصاص الأغذية وتوازن مكونات الدم .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ونظراً لأهمية ملح الطعام كمادة غذائية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يتم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] إنتاج ملح الطعام والملح الصناعي بالعناية البالغة بدرجة نقاوة ملح الطعام للاستهلاك الآدمي حيث وصلت نقاوة الملح المكرر إلي 99.5 % (كلوريد الصوديوم ) وكذلك إنتاج أنواع من الملح تصل نقاوتها 99.8 % (كلوريد الصوديوم ) لبعض الصناعات مثل الادويه كما يتم إنتاج الملح المغسول للأغراض الصناعية الاخري بنسب كلوريد الصوديوم من 99 % إلي 99.5 %[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى وطننا العربى يتم استخراج الملح بعدة طرق على رأسها الاستخراج عن طريق التبخير فى الملاحات الشمسية وهى صناعة تعتمد على دورة علمية منتظمة للمحلول الملحى بواسطة سحب كميات كبيرة من مياه البحر الى بحيرة صناعية تسمى بحيرة التركيز وفيها تترسب أملاح الكربونات واكاسيد الحديد وكبريتات الكالسيوم حتى يصل تركيز المحلول الى ما يعرف بالمحلول الملحى المشبع وفيه أعلى تركيز لكلوريد الصوديوم ثم يتم سحب هذا المحلول المشبع الى أحواض ترسيب وتبلور شاسعة فى موسم التبخير ويتم ترسيب ملح الطعام فى هذه الاحواض وبقياس درجة الملوحة (ما يعرف بالبوميه ) يتم سحب المياه المتبقية خارج الاحواض وهو ما يعرف بالسائل المتبقى أو بالمحلول المر وهو المحلول الذى يحمل كميات اقتصادية من أملاح البوتاسيوم والمغنسيوم والبورون والبرومين والتى لا تقوم عليها أى صناعة لاستخراجها فى الوطن العربي والاستفادة منها كما تفعل الدول الاخرى من حولنا كالصين والهند واستراليا وأمريكا والأرجنتين وشيلى وحتى زيمبابوي0[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ملح الطعام كأسلوب للعلاج( مادة وسيطة ):- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] يعد ملح الطعام من أهم العناصر وأثبتها ليكون حاملاً للعناصر النادرة والفيتامينات دون التفاعل معها او الحد من تأثيرها , ولما كان ملح الطعام هو المادة الوحيدة التي يتناولها الإنسان ثلاث مرات يومياً , لذا اتخذ الملح كأحد الوسائل للعلاج الجماعي سواء في الدول المتقدمة أو الناميه .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقد أوصت منظمة الصحة العالميه باستخدام ملح الطعام كوسيلة لعلاج نقص اليود وما يصاحبه من مشاكل واثار تضخم الغدة الدرقية في الأماكن التي لا تتوفر في مصادر أغذيتها عنصر اليود , وقد نجحت الهند في معالجة 40 مليون مريض بالغدة الدرقية بإضافة عنصر اليود لملح الطعام , كما قامت سويسرا بإضافة عنصر الفلور للقضاء علي مشاكل تسوس الأسنان لثبوت فاعليته عن أي وسيلة أخرى , وكذلك قامت الهند بإضافة عنصر الحديد والعناصر النادرة اللازمة لجسم الإنسان لمعالجة مرضى الأنيميا في بعض الولايات الهندية .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكذلك يتم استخدام ملح الطعام المنخفض الصوديوم والذي يضاف إليه عنصر البوتاسيوم في علاج ارتفاع ضغط الدم وذلك في مصر والعديد من دول العالم .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقد امتد استخدام ملح الطعام إلي علاج الحيوانات والطيور والنباتات بإضافة العناصر النادرة والفيتامينات والمضادات البيول[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]و[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]جية إلي الملح واستخدامه في التغذيه .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] - وسـوف يـتم إفـراد موضوع كامـل لاستخـدام ملـح الـطعام كـعلاج لأمـراض الغــدة الدرقية بإضـافـة عنصر اليـود ألـيه . [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] - كما سيتم عرض موضوع خاص لتكنولوجيا صناعة الملح والعمليات التي تجري علي مياه البحر حتى وصول المنتج إلي المستهلك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وسوف نجيب على الاسئلة التى طرحت بالتفصيل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## grand true (28 مايو 2011)

[FONT=&quot]نتابع الدراسة البحثية عن هذا المورد العظيم الذى لا توليه الدول العربية الاهتمام الكافى من البحث والتطوير او حتى الانتاج وفق الاصول العلمية المتبعة فى دول متقدمة كثيرة والذى وفق ما سيأتى ذكره لا يقل قيمة عن ثروة النفط والغاز خصوصا حين نصل الى استخراج املاح المغنسيوم والبوتاسيوم والبورون والليثيوم وهى من توابع رائدها الاول الملح ونذكر معلومة صغيرة اسرائيل التى تنتج 750 طن فقط من البوتاسيوم سنويا تبيع الكيس 100 جرام بـ 14 دولار أى الطن يساوى 140 الف دولار ونحن فى صناعاتنا التقليدية جدا نلقيه بدم بارد فى الرمال والاحواض المهملة ونتابع الحديث عن الاستخدامات :
[/FONT]
*· **[FONT=&quot]استخدامات الملح :[/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ويستخدم البشر الملح بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة، فهو كما ذكرنا يدخل بصفة اساسية او وسيطة فى 120 قطاع صناعى وللملح أكثر من أربعة عشر ألف (14000) استخداماً معروفاً من أهمها: [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إنتاج الكيماويات المستخدمة في صناعات متعددة مختلفة مثل رماد الصودا ( كربونات الصوديوم ) الصودا الكاوية ( هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ) والكلور والصوديوم والهيدروجين وحمض الهيدروكلوريك .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]2. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يستخدم كمادة إضفاء نكهة وحافظة ومعالجة الأغذية البشرية والحيوانية.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]3. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يستخدم كعامل تخفيض درجة تجمد الماء لإذابة الثلوج والجليد.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]4. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يستخدم في عمليات المعالجة لبعض الخامات المعدنية مثل خامات العناصر النادرة.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يستخدم في عمليات الأمطار الاصطناعي في المناطق الصحراوية.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]6. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تستخدم المناجم الملحية غير المنتجة كمستودعات للمواد الاستراتيجية مثل المواد الهيدروكربونية .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]7. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]استخدام للملح ايضا فى طمر النفايات النووية في مناجم الملح الصخري وفى تخزين المواد المشعة .[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]8. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]احدث استخدام للملح حديثا وخصوصا من الملاحات والمسطحات الملحية هو انتاج الطاقة الكهروضوئية لخاصية اكتشفت فى قدرة هذه المسطحات على تخزين الطاقة الشمسية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- ايضا يتم استخدام الملح في إذابة الثلوج وتخفيض درجة حرراتها من على الطرق السريعة في اوربا وفي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وروسيا وزاد الطلب فى السنوات الاخيرة على ملح الطرق لكثرة تساقط الثلوج والتنبؤات الكثيرة الخاصة بها فى السنوات القادمة حتى اضطرت سلطات مطارات فرنسا لنقله بالطائرات حتى لا تتوقف عن العمل بسبب تغطية الثلوج لممراتها[/FONT]*
*· **[FONT=&quot]طرق تعدين الملح :[/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]1‌- طريقة التعدين الجاف [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Dry Mining Method[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: وتعرف كذلك بطريقة الغرف والدعائم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Room and Pillar Mininig Method[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] حيث يتم بواسطتها تعدين الملح الصخري القريب نسبياً من سطح الأرض، وتسمح هذه الطريقة باستغلال 45-65% من الخام.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]2- طريقة التعدين المحلولي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Solution Mining Method[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: ويتم بواسطتها استخراج الترسبات الملحية العميقة حيث يتم إنزال أنبوبتان (أنبوبة صغيرة مركزية داخل أنبوبة أكبر) في بئر. ويضخ الماء العذب في الأنبوبة المركزية فيذيب الماء بعض الملح مكوناً محلولاً شديد الملوحة ويندفع هذا المحلول إلى السطح عبر الأنبوبة الخارجية وينقل إلى أحواض مجهزة لعملية التبخير الشمسي أو الاصطناعي لتكوين الملح الصلب.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]3- طريقة التبخير الشمسي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Solar Salt Mining Method[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: يتم بواسطتها تعدين الملح من السبخات الساحلية والداخلية باستخدام ظاهرة التبخير بأشعة الشمس حيث يتم فيها غمر أحواض مجاورة للسبخة بمياه السبخة وتركها لتتبخر، ثم يجرف الملح وان كان الامر هنا له اصول كميائية وقواعد اخرى خاصة بدرجة تركيز الملوحة واتساع السطوح وفترة التحضين وسرعة الترسيب ومعدل البخر فليس الامر مجرد محاليل ملحية وتترك لتجفف وإلا لما كانت دول الجنوب الاوربى المطلة على البحر المتوسط تسطيع استخراج الملح لمجرد الاعتماد على نظرية البخر الشمسى وهى دول لها حصص كبرى فى انتاج الملح .[/FONT]*
*· **[FONT=&quot]المعالجة المعدنية :[/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعالج الملح الصخري غير المتطبق بالطحن والتكسير. أما الرواسب الملحية الصخرية المتطبقة فتعالج بطريقة سورتيكس [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Sortex[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Process[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] مع أو بدون طريقة الالتصاق الحراري [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Thermoadhesive Process[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] لرفع درجة تركيز كلوريد الصوديوم من 97% إلى 99% فأكثر. وأما الخام النقي فيعالج بطريقة البللورات صغيرة الحجم 10 ميش حيث يتم إذابة الخام في درجات حرارة مرتفعة ثم يترك ليبرد تدريجياً فتترسب بلورات الملح النقية.[/FONT]*


----------



## بحث وانقاذ (20 يونيو 2011)

استاذ جمال تحياتي ودراسه جيده وفقكم الله
مستشار / محمد الزغبي


----------



## dana alsayd (21 يونيو 2011)

*[font=&quot](- وسـوف يـتم إفـراد موضوع كامـل لاستخـدام ملـح الـطعام كـعلاج لأمـراض الغــدة الدرقية بإضـافـة عنصر اليـود ألـيه)

يا ريت التوسع في هذه النقطة أو معلومات عن الملح الميود وتصنعيه (نسبة اليود المضافة - شروط الحفظ والتخزين )
[/font]*


----------



## grand true (22 يونيو 2011)

نتابع اليوم جزء مهم جدا يهم الجميع وإن كان هناك بعض الخواص لهم حاجة إليه فأنا أهديه إليهم
*[FONT=&quot]الهدف الاهم هو تعزيز استهلاك الملح المدعم باليود [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بحث الوسائل الكفيلة بضمان استهلاك 90 بالمائة من البشر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] للملح المدعم باليود...تجنبا للمخاطر الصحية المترتبة على نقصه[/FONT]*​ *نقص اليود- مشكلة المناطق الفقيرة*

*اليود عنصر غذائي أساسي وحيوي يدخل في تكوين هرمون الغدة الدرقية اللازم للنمو والتطور الجسماني والعقلي وكثير من وظائف الجسم المهمة. ويؤدي نقص اليود إلى مضاعفات خطيرة ليس فقط تضخم الغدة الدرقية بل اختلاف وظائف الجسم في الجنين مما يؤدي إلى التخلف العقلي والتشوهات الخلقية، ولادة طفل ميت أو ناقص النمو.*

*يؤدي نقص اليود أيضاً إلى ارتفاع وفيات الأطفال الرضع وأطفال سن ما قبل المدرسة، وفي السيدات يؤدى إلى الإجهاض المتكرر وأحياناً العقم، وقد وجد أنه يؤدي إلى تخلف النمو البدني والذهني في الأطفال مما يتسبب عنه انخفاض مستوى الذكاء والقدرة على التحصيل الدراسي بين أطفال المدارس، وفي البالغين يسبب الشعور بالإعياء والخمول مما يؤدي إلى عدم القدرة على العمل والإنتاج، فهو عامل معوق للتنمية له آثاره السلبية على الناحية الاجتماعية والاقتصادية في المجتمع.*

*وتشير التقديرات الدولية إلى أن هناك حوالي 1500 مليون فرد في العالم يسكنون في مناطق فقيرة في عنصر اليود عرضة للإصابة بمضاعفات نقص اليود، يوجد أكثر من 90% منها في قارتي آسيا وإفريقيا، كما يوجد حوالي 20 مليون طفل في العالم يعانون من إحدى درجات التخلف الناتج عن نقص اليود.*

*وأشارت الدراسات التي أجريت في مصر أن معدل انتشار مضاعفات نقص اليود قد جاوز حد الخطورة المتعارف عليه وهو ارتفاع معدل انتشار تضخم الغدة الدرقية إلى أكثر من 5% وخاصة في محافظة الوادي الجديد.*

*المضاعفات*
*يحتاج جسم الإنسان إلى اليود كي تفرز الغدة الدرقية هرمون الثيروكسين اللازم لنمو الجسم والمخ والجهاز العصبي وغير ذلك من "الوظائف المهمة" ونقص اليود يؤدي إلى:*
*1 - تضخم الغدة الدرقية: ويعرف "بالدراق" ويحدث تضخم الغدة الدرقية نتيجة عدم قدرتها على إفراز هرمون الثيروكسين لنقص اليود ومع انخفاض هذا الهرمون تفرز الغدة النخامية الهرمون المنبه للغدة الدرقية لتزيد من إفرازها، وفي حالة نقص اليود وازدياد إفراز الهرمون المنبه للغدة الدرقية يكبر حجمها في محاولة لزيادة إفراز الهرمون دون جدوي.*
*2- علامات نقص هرمونات الغدة الدرقية مثل التبلد – الخمول – الميل للنوم وفي الأطفال تخلف النمو الجسماني والذهني بدرجاته المختلفة.*
*3.القماء: وهي البلاهة مع قصر القامة وهذه تحدث في الحالات الشديدة لنقص اليود وغير قابلة للشفاء.*
*4.فشل الإنجاب مثل الإجهاض – ولادة طفل ميت – وفيات الأطفال لزيادة قابليتهم للإصابة بالأمراض المعدية.*
*5- التخلف الاقتصادي والاجتماعي: تنخفض قدرة الناس على التعلم والإنتاج في العمل، وفي المجتمعات الزراعية تتأثر الحيوانات أيضاً بنقص اليود فيقل إنتاجها من اللحم واللبن والصوف والبيض وتزيد قابليتها للإجهاض والعقم.*
*الأسباب:*
*يوجد اليود في الطبيعة في التربة والماء، وتوجد مناطق كثيرة في العالم فقيرة في اليود خاصة المناطق الجبلية والبعيدة عن البحر وبالتالي تكون الأغذية المنتجة محلياً فقيرة في اليود، سواء كانت أغذية المحاصيل الزراعية أو أغذية حيوانية.*

*ويختلف نقص اليود عن نقص المغذيات الدقيقة الأخرى في أنه لا يمكن التغلب عليه عن طريق تناول أغذية أخرى من البيئة لأن كل الأغذية فقيرة في هذا العنصر. وعندما تكون التربة غنية بعنصر اليود، تكون الحاصلات الزراعية "الفواكه والخضروات" التي تنمو على هذه التربة والأغذية الحيوانية ومنتجاتها "اللحوم والدواجن واللبن والبيض" مصادر غذائية جيدة له. ويوجد اليود بنسبة كبيرة في مياه البحار والمحيطات. . وبالتالي تزيد النسبة في الأسماك المستخرجة منها، كما يوجد اليود بنسبة عالية في الطحالب والأعشاب البحرية. ومن العوامل التي تمهد للإصابة بنقص اليود الإكثار من تناول بعض الأطعمة التي تحتوي على مركبات تقلل الاستفادة من اليود في الجسم مثل الكرمب والبصل والفت والفول السوداني، المياه المحتوية على نسبة عالية من الكالسيوم والفلورين، التلوث الميكروبي وأمراض نقص التغذية مع انخفاض المستوى الاقتصادي والاجتماعي.*

*الحلول يمكن التغلب على مضاعفات نقص اليود بإحدى الطرق الآتية:*
*- إضافة اليود إلى ملح الطعام.*
*- الزيت اليودي عن طريق إعطاءه بالحقن في العضل أو بالفم.*
*- إضافة اليود إلى الماء.*
*- تعزيز الخبز باليود.*
*- تناول أٌقراص اليود.*

*وقد بدأ البرنامج القومي لمكافحة مضاعفات نقص اليود في محافظة الوادي الجديد حيث أكدت الدراسات منذ 1958م انتشار تضخم الغدة الدرقية بين تلاميذ المدارس الابتدائية، كما أوضحت أن مصادر المياه ومصادر الأغذية المحلية النباتية والحيوانية جميعها تفتقر إلى حد كبير إلى عنصر اليود، وقد أجريت عدة محاولات لمد أهل المحافظة باليود، ومنها:*
*- تعزيز الملح باليود لسكان المحافظة في الستينيات بواسطة معهد ا لتغذية.*
*- إعطاء فطيرة محشوة بالبلح ومعززة باليود لتلاميذ المدارس بالمحافظة.*
*- مد المحافظة بالملح المدعم باليود ولو أن ذلك لم يكن بصفة مستمرة أو منتظمة، كما أن سعره كان أعلى بكثير من سعر الملح غير اليودي. أما بالنسبة للمحافظات الأخرى فقد أجرى معهد التغذية دراسة على 22 محافظة وبينت الدراسات أن معدل انتشار تضخم الغدة الدرقية تجاوز حد الخطورة في 9 منها. ووجد أعلى معدل في محافظة الوادي الجديد، هذا بالإضافة إلى عدد من الدراسات الأخرى.*

*وقد تكونت لجنة لمكافحة مضاعفات نقص اليود بوزارة الصحة برئاسة الدكتور وكيل الوزارة لرعاية الصحية الأولية، وتضم ممثلين من وزارة الصحة وبعض الوزارات والهيئات المعنية مثل: معهد التغذية، بعض أساتذة الجامعات، وزارة الصناعة، وزارة التخطيط، وزارة التعليم، الإعلام، شركة النصر للملاحات، ممثلي هيئة الصحة العالمية، وهيئة اليونيسيف، وتقدمت اللجنة بدراساتها وتوصياتها بتقارير إلى كل من:*

*الأستاذ الدكتور وزير الصحة والأستاذ الدكتور وزير الصناعة، ووافق كل منهما على توصيات اللجنة والبدء في تعميم إضافة اليود إلى ملح الطعام، ونتيجة لذلك اعتمد الأستاذ الدكتور رئيس الوزراء ميزانية قيمتها 2.7 مليون جنيه مصري لتطوير وتجديد خطوط إنتاج شركة النصر للملاحات لإنتاج 300000 طن من الملح المدعم باليود سنوياً تكفي لتغطية احتياجات المواطنين على المستوى القومي.*

*كما تولت هيئة اليونيسيف شراء الزيت اليودي اللازم للفئات المستهدفة في محافظة الوادي الجديد. ودعت الهيئة خبيراً دولياً لدراسة وضع تصنيع الملح اليودي في مصر، وقد أبدى آراء وتوصيات مهمة في هذا المجال. وتكلفت الهيئة بتوفير يودات البوتاسيوم لإضافتها إلى ملح الطعام على المستوى القومي لمدة عامين.*

*وأخيراً أنشأت وزارة الصحة وحدة مسئولة عن مكافحة مضاعفات نقص اليود لمتابعة الإنتاج والتوزيع وضبط الجودة ومراقبة السعر والرقابة على كل ما يتعلق بإنتاج الملح اليودي والتقصي الوبائي والترصد لمضاعفات نقص اليود والتثقيف والإعلام والبحوث والتدريب في مجال الوقاية والعلاج وتحضير الوسائل التعليمية والقيام بحملات التوعية اللازمة.*
​ *[FONT=&quot]سوء التغذية[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تعتبر المشاكل الصحية الناتجة عن نقص المغذيات من أهم مشاكل سوء التغذية التي تعاني منها المجتمعات البشرية في وقتنا الحاضر والتي أصبحت من المشاكل ذات الأولوية في إجراء الدراسات والبحوث العلمية وتقصي الحالات المنتشرة الناتجة عنها.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]و في إطار الاهتمام بسلامة الغذاء وصولا الى غذاء صحي سليم وخاصة بعد أن أشارت تقارير منظمة الصحة العالمية إلى أن الكثير من سكان دول العالم هم معرضون للاضطرابات الناتجة عن نقص عنصر اليود[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وهناك دراسات كثيرة بالتعاون مع منظمة الصحة العالمية ومنظمة الأمم المتحدة للطفولة شملت طلبة المدارس الابتدائية وفي ضوء نتائج تلك الدراسة بدأت وزارة الصحة بالتنسيق مع وزارة التجارة والصناعة لإلزام الشركات المنتجة للملح بإضافة عنصر اليود لمنتجاتها ومنع تداول الملح غير المدعم باليود في الأسواق الى جانب العناية بالتثقيف الصحي حول هذا الموضوع .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مراقبة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولابد من وجود آلية تتولى مراقبة تداول الملح المدعم باليود في الأسواق وسحب عينات دورية منه وتحليلها والتنسيق مع وزارة الصحة بشأن النتائج التي يتم التوصل إليها ومدى مطابقتها لمعايير منظمة الصحة العالمية.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مشكلة صحية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ووردت تقارير منظمة الامم المتحدة للطفولة ( اليونسيف ): ان مشكلة الاضطرابات المصاحبة لنقص اليود هي مشكلة صحية كبيرة ومن بين الاضطرابات الكثيرة التي يسببها نقص اليود في يعتبر اختلال وظائف المخ الذي يمكن تلافيه من أهمها. فالنقص في اليود يؤدي الى تقليل قابلية التعلم، وأيضا تقليل الأداء العام للجسم ، ويعتبر المؤشر الظاهر الوحيد لهذا النقص هو تضخم الغدة الدرقية الذي يشاهد في العنق ، إن مكافحة الاضطرابات المصاحبة لنقص اليود في يعتمد على وفرة اليود في الطعام المستهلك من قبل الناس. ومنذ أوائل الستينيات كانت دول المنطقة تدرك وجود مرض تضخم الغدة الدرقية، ولكن فقط في أوائل التسعينيات أصبحت هذه الدول مدركة للأثر الخفي لنقص اليود ، وهو اختلال وظائف المخ. وقد أشارت آخر التقديرات الى أن نقص اليود يؤثر على أكثر من 170 مليون شخص في الشرق الأوسط ومنطقة شمال أفريقيا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مخاطر نقص اليود[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]واوضحت هذه التقارير ان الاضطرابات المصاحبة لنقص اليود قد لوحظت في كثير من الدول وقد تم اضافة اليود إلى الملح في معظم دول العالم والتوصيات اشارت الى الاهتمام بالمناطق الداخلية البعيدة عن السواحل واشارت التقارير الى أن هنالك عوائق معينة تقف في طريق عملية إضافة اليود لملح الطعام ، ودور الاعلام مهم جدا لتسليط الضوء على هذه العقبات ، ومحاولة إيجاد الحلول لها لضمان استهلاك 90 % من الشعب للملح المزود باليود في المستقبل القريب.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]واما على المستوى العالمي فسوف تستمر منظمة اليونيسيف في الالتزام بهدف التقليل المتواصل للاضطرابات المصاحبة لنقص اليود ، وسوف تعمل بصورة لصيقة مع الحكومات الوطنية ، ومنتجي ملح الطعام ، والشركاء الآخرين . كما سوف تسهم في الترويج والتوعية ، والحفاظ على الالتزام السياسي ومراقبة وتقييم وتسهيل التعاون الاقليمي وتحسين التنسيق بين كل الشركاء.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]واوضحت : أنه لا أحد معفي فنقص اليود يؤثر على الغني والفقير ، الكبير والصغير لأن المشكلة هي في الغالب نقص اليود في البيئة وبالتالي في الطعام. إن أفضل أسلوب لمكافحة هذه المشكلة هو تقديم اليود من خلال الطعام ، بتقوية ملح الطعام بيود البوتاسيوم لأن كل البشر يستهلكون الملح في طعامهم وضمان أن هذا الإجراء البسيط قد تم تنفيذه ، ومراقبته والسيطرة عليه.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الجدير بالذكر الاشارة الى التعريف بكيفية إزالة إضطرابات نقص اليود، وإبراز مخاطر نقص اليود والاضطرابات الناتجة عن ذلك ، [/FONT]*

*بعض الفوائد الصحية لبعض الاملاح المرتبطة بملح الطعام*
*المغنسيوم** نشاط القلب؛ ضروري للامتصاص الصحيح للكالسيوم وفيتامين "ج"؛ يحوِّل السكر إلى طاقة. يحافظ على صحة الأسنان، ويحسِّن أعراض عسر الهضم.*

*اليود** يزيد تمثيل الطاقة (الميتابوليسم) ويحافظ على الصحة العقلية والحديث وحالة الشعر والجلد والأسنان. يُنتج هورمون الغدة الدرقية.** الامراض الناتجة عن نقصان اليود مثل التورم الدرقي والفدامة وهي امراض مستوطنة تضر بصحة الانسان وان نقصان اليود من شأنه ان يؤدى الي ايذاء الانسان عقليا** .*
*البوتاسيوم** يعمل مع الصوديوم على تنظيم توازن الجسم والسرعة العادية لضربات القلب؛ يحفز الكلى على التخلص من فضلات الجسم؛ يساعد على خفض ضغط الدم العالي؛ يحسِّن صحة الجلد، وتوازن تركيز أيون الهيدروجين في الدم، وتوازن الماء في الجسم، ووظائف الأعصاب والعضلات.** واعراض نقصه** عدم انتظام ضربات القلب؛ ضعف العضلات؛ تكوين حامض اللاكتيك. قد يؤدي نقصه إلى ضعف الانعكاسات، والاضطرابات العصبية، وهبوط التنفس، وتوقف القلب، وطنين الأذن، وتلف العضلات.*

*الصوديوم** أساسي للنمو العادي ولأداء وظائف الأعصاب والعضلات.** ونفصه يسبب** فقدان الشهية؛ ضعف هضم المواد الكربوهيدراتية*

*الكلور** ينظم توازن الدم؛ يساعد على الهضم والتخلص من فضلات الجسم.** ونقصه يسبب** فقدان الشعر والأسنان؛ مشكلات بالمعدة والأمعاء؛ تقلصات عضلية*
*الكبريت** يحافظ على توازن الأوكسيجين الضروري للأداء الوظيفي السليم للمخ؛ مطلوب لصحة الجلد والشعر والأظافر.*
*السيلينيوم** مادة مغذية مهمة مقاومة للتأكسد؛ يحمي الخلايا وقد يقلل من خطر الإصابة بالسرطان وأمراض القلب والأوعية الدموية. وقد يقلل كذلك من خطر الإصابة بسرطان الثدي والقولون والرئة والبروستاتا. يحافظ على مرونة الأنسجة؛ يقلِّل من سرعة شيخوخة وتصلب الأنسجة اللذيْن ينتجان عن الأكسدة؛ يمنع تكون قشرة الرأس** ونقصه يسبب** الأنيميا؛ تضخم عضلة القلب وعدم انتظام ضرباته؛ قد يؤدي نقصه إلى الشيخوخة المبكرة وأمراض القلب وقشرة الرأس وترهل الجلد*


*[FONT=&quot]وقد نتساءل أيضاً من أين يأتي الطعم المالح، ولماذا لون الملح أبيض؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يتألف الملح كيميائياً في حالته النقية من كلور الصوديوم ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]NaCl[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]). ولكنه في حالته التجارية يمكن أن يشتمل على مركبات أخرى (الصلصال، الرمل، سلفات الكالسيوم أو المغنيزيوم، يود البوتاسيوم) وذلك بكميات مختلفة. إن المذاق الذي تتحسسه مستقبلات الذوق، وهي تقع داخل الحليمات الذوقية في مقدمة اللسان، هو عبارة عن شوارد الصوديوم الموجبة في الملح. فهي تتثبت على بروتينات مستقبِلة، وينتج عن ذلك بعد عدة مراحل إشارة باتجاه الدماغ. فإذا كنا حساسين جداً لطعم الملح فذلك بلا ريب بسبب الحجم الصغير جداً لشوارد الصوديوم، فهي تتحلل حتى بكميات بسيطة بحيث أنها تصل بسهولة إلى مستقبلات الذوق. أما لون الملح فليس أبيضاً كما نعتقد. ولكنه عندما يكون نقياً جداً ومبلوراً بشكل كامل فإن بلورة الملح تكون شفافة. وبالتالي فإن عدم الصفاء في بلورات الملح ناجم عن المواد الشائبة فيه وأولها الماء، وهي المسؤولة عن تلوينه باللون الأبيض، وذلك عبر انعكاس وانتثار الضوء داخل هذه البلورات. ولهذا فإن بعض أنواع الملح يتصف بلون مختلف عن الذي نألفه، ومنها الملح الرمادي بسبب وجود شوائب رئيسيبة فيه من الصلصال ومعادن مختلفة. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ملح الطعام مركب أساسي في أجسامنا. كيف يوازن الجسم الانساني نسبته وكيف يكون رد فعله على نقصانه فيه؟ [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يعد الملح مادة أساسية في الجسم الانساني مع المركبات المعدنية الأخرى فيه. ويأخذ الجسم حاجته منها عن طريق المواد الغذائية الطبيعية ويطرح الفائض عن طريق التعرق والبول. إن الجسم أشبه بخلية كبيرة توازن حاجاتها تبعاً للوسط الذي تحيا فيه. إن منظومتنا العصبية حساسة جداً لنقص شوارد الصوديوم والكلور. والأعصاب، وهي أدوات نقل الرسائل العصبية ، تحفظ مثل كافة الخلايا في المتعضية عن طريق غشائها توازناً للشوارد بين السوائل الداخلية فيها والخارجية حولها. فالأغشية تسمح بمرور المحاليل الأقل ملوحة إلى المحاليل الأكثر ملوحة . وتسمى هذه الظاهرة بالتناضح. ويتم تأمين التوازن بشكل دائم بواسطة إيونات الصوديوم والكلور والبوتاسيوم التي يمكنها الانتقال عبر الأغشية بشكل سلبي (وهو الانتقال على طول تدرجات التركيز) أو بشكل نشِط (وهو ما يمثله نقل الايونات في الاتجاه المعاكس للانتشار). إن غشاء الخلية العصبية انتقائي: ففي حالة الراحة لا يسمح للخلية بإدخال كمية من شوارد البوتاسيوم الموجبة مساوية لكمية شوارد الصوديوم الموجبة التي تطرحها. وتولّد هذه الظاهرة فرقاً سالباً في الكمون الكهربائي بين أطرافها الخارجية (المشحونة إيجابياً) وحوافها الداخلية (المشحونة سلبياً). ولكن تحت تأثير تحريض ما، يمرر الغشاء شوارد أكثر من الصوديوم، مما يؤدي إلى نقص في فرق الكمون في الجانبين. وتولد إزالة الاستقطاب هذه إشارة كهربائية تنتشر تدريجياً على امتداد العصب: وهذه هي الطريقة التي تنتقل فيها الرسائل العصبية. وبالتالي فإن عمل منظومتنا العصبية يتطلب الحفاظ على كمية كافية من الملح في الوسط السائل المائي الذي توجد فيه الخلايا. وهذا هو السبب الذي يجعلنا نستهلك يومياً بين 1 و2 غرام من ملح الطعام. إن عوزاً للملح قد ينجم عن إفراز كبير له، إذ نفرز نحو 95 % من الملح الذي نتناوله، يؤدي إلى تخلخل آلية الاستقطاب وإزالة الاستقطاب للأعصاب المتصلة مع الخلايا العضلية. وهكذا فإن نقص الملح يمكن أن يؤدي إلى شد عضلي ليلي مثلاً، وهو يعد تحذيراً لنا من أجل تعديل نسبة الملح الذي نتناوله. [/FONT]*
*القرارات الوزارية*​ *قرار وزير التموين رقم [ 1 ] لسنة 2001*
*بشأن إضافة اليود الي ملح الطعام " ملح المائدة "*
*وزير التموين*
*بعد الاطلاع علي قانون الصحة العامة [ تنظيم الاطعمة ] رقم [ 6 ] لسنة 1935 م وعلي قانون الصحة العامة رقم (40) لسنة 1940 ،*
*وعلي قانون مراقبة المواد الغذائية رقم ( 40 )لسنة 1942 ،*
*وعلي قانون منع الاستغلال لسنة 1944 ،*
*وعلي القرار بقانون رقم (11 )لسنة 1966 ،*
*المعمول بها في محافظات غزة ،*
*وعلي قانون الحرف والصناعات رقم ( 16) لسنة 1953 ، *
*وعلي قانون العقوبات رقم ( 16 ) لسنة 1960 ، *
*وعلي قانون الصحة العامة رقم (43 ) لسنة 1966 ،*
*المعمول بها في محافظات الضفة ،*
*وعلي المواصفة الفلسطينية رقم 215/97 الخاصة بملح الطعام ، *
*قرر ما يلي :*

*مادة [ 1 ]*
*يحظر إنتاج او تصنيع او اسيراد او العرض بقصد بيع ملح الطعام " ملح المائدة " اذ لم يكن مضافا اليه عنصر اليود بالنسب المحددة في المواصفة الفلسطينية رقم 215 / 97 الخاصة بملح الطعام .*

*مادة [ 2 ]*
*(1) علي منتجي او مصنعي او مستوردي ملح الطعام " ملح المائدة " تضمين بطاقة البيان الملصقة او المطبوعة علي عبواته " الوحدة المعدة لبيع للمستهلك " ما يفيد احتواءه علي عنصر اليود ، باللغة العربية وبخط مميز .*
*(2) يسمح بتداول ملح الطعام " ملح المائدة " الخالي من عنصر اليود للمستهلكين ذوي الحساسية لعنصر اليود علي ان تتضمن بطاقة البيان الملصقة او المطبوعة علي العبوات المعدة للبيع للمستهلك عبارة ( خالي من عنصر اليود خاص بذوي الحساسية من اليود ) باللغة العربية وبخط مميز .*

*مادة [ 3 ]*
*علي منتجي او مصنعي او مستوردي الملح ( المخصص للصناعة )*
*تضمين بطاقة البيان الملصقة او المطبوعة علي عبواته ما يفيد انه مخصص للاغراض الصناعية فقط ولا يصلح كملح للمائدة ،وذلك باللغة العربية وبخط واضح مختلف عن لون العبوة .*

*مادة [ 4 ]*
*كل من يخالف أحكام هذا القرار يعاقب بالعقوبات المقررة قانونا .*

*مادة [ 5 ]*
*علي جميع الجهات المختصة كل فيما يخصه تنفيذ هذا القرار ،وينشر في الجريدة الرسمية ،ويعمل به ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ نشره.*
*صدر في مدينة غزة *
*بتاريخ :9/4/2001 ميلادية *
*الموافق : 15/ من محرم / 1422 هجرية*


----------



## grand true (22 يونيو 2011)

شكر خاص لسيادة المستشار / محمد الزغبى
جمال سلطان


----------



## grand true (22 يونيو 2011)

*نتابع اليوم موضوع مهم بخصوص ملح الطعام
*​*[FONT=&quot]الهدف الاهم هو تعزيز استهلاك الملح المدعم باليود [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بحث الوسائل الكفيلة بضمان استهلاك 90 بالمائة من البشر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] للملح المدعم باليود...تجنبا للمخاطر الصحية المترتبة على نقصه[/FONT]*​ *نقص اليود- مشكلة المناطق الفقيرة*

*اليود عنصر غذائي أساسي وحيوي يدخل في تكوين هرمون الغدة الدرقية اللازم للنمو والتطور الجسماني والعقلي وكثير من وظائف الجسم المهمة. ويؤدي نقص اليود إلى مضاعفات خطيرة ليس فقط تضخم الغدة الدرقية بل اختلاف وظائف الجسم في الجنين مما يؤدي إلى التخلف العقلي والتشوهات الخلقية، ولادة طفل ميت أو ناقص النمو.*

*يؤدي نقص اليود أيضاً إلى ارتفاع وفيات الأطفال الرضع وأطفال سن ما قبل المدرسة، وفي السيدات يؤدى إلى الإجهاض المتكرر وأحياناً العقم، وقد وجد أنه يؤدي إلى تخلف النمو البدني والذهني في الأطفال مما يتسبب عنه انخفاض مستوى الذكاء والقدرة على التحصيل الدراسي بين أطفال المدارس، وفي البالغين يسبب الشعور بالإعياء والخمول مما يؤدي إلى عدم القدرة على العمل والإنتاج، فهو عامل معوق للتنمية له آثاره السلبية على الناحية الاجتماعية والاقتصادية في المجتمع.*

*وتشير التقديرات الدولية إلى أن هناك حوالي 1500 مليون فرد في العالم يسكنون في مناطق فقيرة في عنصر اليود عرضة للإصابة بمضاعفات نقص اليود، يوجد أكثر من 90% منها في قارتي آسيا وإفريقيا، كما يوجد حوالي 20 مليون طفل في العالم يعانون من إحدى درجات التخلف الناتج عن نقص اليود.*

*وأشارت الدراسات التي أجريت في مصر أن معدل انتشار مضاعفات نقص اليود قد جاوز حد الخطورة المتعارف عليه وهو ارتفاع معدل انتشار تضخم الغدة الدرقية إلى أكثر من 5% وخاصة في محافظة الوادي الجديد.*

*المضاعفات*
*يحتاج جسم الإنسان إلى اليود كي تفرز الغدة الدرقية هرمون الثيروكسين اللازم لنمو الجسم والمخ والجهاز العصبي وغير ذلك من "الوظائف المهمة" ونقص اليود يؤدي إلى:*
*1 - تضخم الغدة الدرقية: ويعرف "بالدراق" ويحدث تضخم الغدة الدرقية نتيجة عدم قدرتها على إفراز هرمون الثيروكسين لنقص اليود ومع انخفاض هذا الهرمون تفرز الغدة النخامية الهرمون المنبه للغدة الدرقية لتزيد من إفرازها، وفي حالة نقص اليود وازدياد إفراز الهرمون المنبه للغدة الدرقية يكبر حجمها في محاولة لزيادة إفراز الهرمون دون جدوي.*
*2- علامات نقص هرمونات الغدة الدرقية مثل التبلد – الخمول – الميل للنوم وفي الأطفال تخلف النمو الجسماني والذهني بدرجاته المختلفة.*
*3.القماء: وهي البلاهة مع قصر القامة وهذه تحدث في الحالات الشديدة لنقص اليود وغير قابلة للشفاء.*
*4.فشل الإنجاب مثل الإجهاض – ولادة طفل ميت – وفيات الأطفال لزيادة قابليتهم للإصابة بالأمراض المعدية.*
*5- التخلف الاقتصادي والاجتماعي: تنخفض قدرة الناس على التعلم والإنتاج في العمل، وفي المجتمعات الزراعية تتأثر الحيوانات أيضاً بنقص اليود فيقل إنتاجها من اللحم واللبن والصوف والبيض وتزيد قابليتها للإجهاض والعقم.*
*الأسباب:*
*يوجد اليود في الطبيعة في التربة والماء، وتوجد مناطق كثيرة في العالم فقيرة في اليود خاصة المناطق الجبلية والبعيدة عن البحر وبالتالي تكون الأغذية المنتجة محلياً فقيرة في اليود، سواء كانت أغذية المحاصيل الزراعية أو أغذية حيوانية.*

*ويختلف نقص اليود عن نقص المغذيات الدقيقة الأخرى في أنه لا يمكن التغلب عليه عن طريق تناول أغذية أخرى من البيئة لأن كل الأغذية فقيرة في هذا العنصر. وعندما تكون التربة غنية بعنصر اليود، تكون الحاصلات الزراعية "الفواكه والخضروات" التي تنمو على هذه التربة والأغذية الحيوانية ومنتجاتها "اللحوم والدواجن واللبن والبيض" مصادر غذائية جيدة له. ويوجد اليود بنسبة كبيرة في مياه البحار والمحيطات. . وبالتالي تزيد النسبة في الأسماك المستخرجة منها، كما يوجد اليود بنسبة عالية في الطحالب والأعشاب البحرية. ومن العوامل التي تمهد للإصابة بنقص اليود الإكثار من تناول بعض الأطعمة التي تحتوي على مركبات تقلل الاستفادة من اليود في الجسم مثل الكرمب والبصل والفت والفول السوداني، المياه المحتوية على نسبة عالية من الكالسيوم والفلورين، التلوث الميكروبي وأمراض نقص التغذية مع انخفاض المستوى الاقتصادي والاجتماعي.*

*الحلول يمكن التغلب على مضاعفات نقص اليود بإحدى الطرق الآتية:*
*- إضافة اليود إلى ملح الطعام.*
*- الزيت اليودي عن طريق إعطاءه بالحقن في العضل أو بالفم.*
*- إضافة اليود إلى الماء.*
*- تعزيز الخبز باليود.*
*- تناول أٌقراص اليود.*

*وقد بدأ البرنامج القومي لمكافحة مضاعفات نقص اليود في محافظة الوادي الجديد حيث أكدت الدراسات منذ 1958م انتشار تضخم الغدة الدرقية بين تلاميذ المدارس الابتدائية، كما أوضحت أن مصادر المياه ومصادر الأغذية المحلية النباتية والحيوانية جميعها تفتقر إلى حد كبير إلى عنصر اليود، وقد أجريت عدة محاولات لمد أهل المحافظة باليود، ومنها:*
*- تعزيز الملح باليود لسكان المحافظة في الستينيات بواسطة معهد ا لتغذية.*
*- إعطاء فطيرة محشوة بالبلح ومعززة باليود لتلاميذ المدارس بالمحافظة.*
*- مد المحافظة بالملح المدعم باليود ولو أن ذلك لم يكن بصفة مستمرة أو منتظمة، كما أن سعره كان أعلى بكثير من سعر الملح غير اليودي. أما بالنسبة للمحافظات الأخرى فقد أجرى معهد التغذية دراسة على 22 محافظة وبينت الدراسات أن معدل انتشار تضخم الغدة الدرقية تجاوز حد الخطورة في 9 منها. ووجد أعلى معدل في محافظة الوادي الجديد، هذا بالإضافة إلى عدد من الدراسات الأخرى.*

*وقد تكونت لجنة لمكافحة مضاعفات نقص اليود بوزارة الصحة برئاسة الدكتور وكيل الوزارة لرعاية الصحية الأولية، وتضم ممثلين من وزارة الصحة وبعض الوزارات والهيئات المعنية مثل: معهد التغذية، بعض أساتذة الجامعات، وزارة الصناعة، وزارة التخطيط، وزارة التعليم، الإعلام، شركة النصر للملاحات، ممثلي هيئة الصحة العالمية، وهيئة اليونيسيف، وتقدمت اللجنة بدراساتها وتوصياتها بتقارير إلى كل من:*

*الأستاذ الدكتور وزير الصحة والأستاذ الدكتور وزير الصناعة، ووافق كل منهما على توصيات اللجنة والبدء في تعميم إضافة اليود إلى ملح الطعام، ونتيجة لذلك اعتمد الأستاذ الدكتور رئيس الوزراء ميزانية قيمتها 2.7 مليون جنيه مصري لتطوير وتجديد خطوط إنتاج شركة النصر للملاحات لإنتاج 300000 طن من الملح المدعم باليود سنوياً تكفي لتغطية احتياجات المواطنين على المستوى القومي.*

*كما تولت هيئة اليونيسيف شراء الزيت اليودي اللازم للفئات المستهدفة في محافظة الوادي الجديد. ودعت الهيئة خبيراً دولياً لدراسة وضع تصنيع الملح اليودي في مصر، وقد أبدى آراء وتوصيات مهمة في هذا المجال. وتكلفت الهيئة بتوفير يودات البوتاسيوم لإضافتها إلى ملح الطعام على المستوى القومي لمدة عامين.*

*وأخيراً أنشأت وزارة الصحة وحدة مسئولة عن مكافحة مضاعفات نقص اليود لمتابعة الإنتاج والتوزيع وضبط الجودة ومراقبة السعر والرقابة على كل ما يتعلق بإنتاج الملح اليودي والتقصي الوبائي والترصد لمضاعفات نقص اليود والتثقيف والإعلام والبحوث والتدريب في مجال الوقاية والعلاج وتحضير الوسائل التعليمية والقيام بحملات التوعية اللازمة.*
​ *[FONT=&quot]سوء التغذية[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تعتبر المشاكل الصحية الناتجة عن نقص المغذيات من أهم مشاكل سوء التغذية التي تعاني منها المجتمعات البشرية في وقتنا الحاضر والتي أصبحت من المشاكل ذات الأولوية في إجراء الدراسات والبحوث العلمية وتقصي الحالات المنتشرة الناتجة عنها.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]و في إطار الاهتمام بسلامة الغذاء وصولا الى غذاء صحي سليم وخاصة بعد أن أشارت تقارير منظمة الصحة العالمية إلى أن الكثير من سكان دول العالم هم معرضون للاضطرابات الناتجة عن نقص عنصر اليود[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وهناك دراسات كثيرة بالتعاون مع منظمة الصحة العالمية ومنظمة الأمم المتحدة للطفولة شملت طلبة المدارس الابتدائية وفي ضوء نتائج تلك الدراسة بدأت وزارة الصحة بالتنسيق مع وزارة التجارة والصناعة لإلزام الشركات المنتجة للملح بإضافة عنصر اليود لمنتجاتها ومنع تداول الملح غير المدعم باليود في الأسواق الى جانب العناية بالتثقيف الصحي حول هذا الموضوع .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مراقبة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولابد من وجود آلية تتولى مراقبة تداول الملح المدعم باليود في الأسواق وسحب عينات دورية منه وتحليلها والتنسيق مع وزارة الصحة بشأن النتائج التي يتم التوصل إليها ومدى مطابقتها لمعايير منظمة الصحة العالمية.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مشكلة صحية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ووردت تقارير منظمة الامم المتحدة للطفولة ( اليونسيف ): ان مشكلة الاضطرابات المصاحبة لنقص اليود هي مشكلة صحية كبيرة ومن بين الاضطرابات الكثيرة التي يسببها نقص اليود في يعتبر اختلال وظائف المخ الذي يمكن تلافيه من أهمها. فالنقص في اليود يؤدي الى تقليل قابلية التعلم، وأيضا تقليل الأداء العام للجسم ، ويعتبر المؤشر الظاهر الوحيد لهذا النقص هو تضخم الغدة الدرقية الذي يشاهد في العنق ، إن مكافحة الاضطرابات المصاحبة لنقص اليود في يعتمد على وفرة اليود في الطعام المستهلك من قبل الناس. ومنذ أوائل الستينيات كانت دول المنطقة تدرك وجود مرض تضخم الغدة الدرقية، ولكن فقط في أوائل التسعينيات أصبحت هذه الدول مدركة للأثر الخفي لنقص اليود ، وهو اختلال وظائف المخ. وقد أشارت آخر التقديرات الى أن نقص اليود يؤثر على أكثر من 170 مليون شخص في الشرق الأوسط ومنطقة شمال أفريقيا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مخاطر نقص اليود[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]واوضحت هذه التقارير ان الاضطرابات المصاحبة لنقص اليود قد لوحظت في كثير من الدول وقد تم اضافة اليود إلى الملح في معظم دول العالم والتوصيات اشارت الى الاهتمام بالمناطق الداخلية البعيدة عن السواحل واشارت التقارير الى أن هنالك عوائق معينة تقف في طريق عملية إضافة اليود لملح الطعام ، ودور الاعلام مهم جدا لتسليط الضوء على هذه العقبات ، ومحاولة إيجاد الحلول لها لضمان استهلاك 90 % من الشعب للملح المزود باليود في المستقبل القريب.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]واما على المستوى العالمي فسوف تستمر منظمة اليونيسيف في الالتزام بهدف التقليل المتواصل للاضطرابات المصاحبة لنقص اليود ، وسوف تعمل بصورة لصيقة مع الحكومات الوطنية ، ومنتجي ملح الطعام ، والشركاء الآخرين . كما سوف تسهم في الترويج والتوعية ، والحفاظ على الالتزام السياسي ومراقبة وتقييم وتسهيل التعاون الاقليمي وتحسين التنسيق بين كل الشركاء.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]واوضحت : أنه لا أحد معفي فنقص اليود يؤثر على الغني والفقير ، الكبير والصغير لأن المشكلة هي في الغالب نقص اليود في البيئة وبالتالي في الطعام. إن أفضل أسلوب لمكافحة هذه المشكلة هو تقديم اليود من خلال الطعام ، بتقوية ملح الطعام بيود البوتاسيوم لأن كل البشر يستهلكون الملح في طعامهم وضمان أن هذا الإجراء البسيط قد تم تنفيذه ، ومراقبته والسيطرة عليه.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الجدير بالذكر الاشارة الى التعريف بكيفية إزالة إضطرابات نقص اليود، وإبراز مخاطر نقص اليود والاضطرابات الناتجة عن ذلك ، [/FONT]*

*بعض الفوائد الصحية لبعض الاملاح المرتبطة بملح الطعام*
*المغنسيوم** نشاط القلب؛ ضروري للامتصاص الصحيح للكالسيوم وفيتامين "ج"؛ يحوِّل السكر إلى طاقة. يحافظ على صحة الأسنان، ويحسِّن أعراض عسر الهضم.*

*اليود** يزيد تمثيل الطاقة (الميتابوليسم) ويحافظ على الصحة العقلية والحديث وحالة الشعر والجلد والأسنان. يُنتج هورمون الغدة الدرقية.** الامراض الناتجة عن نقصان اليود مثل التورم الدرقي والفدامة وهي امراض مستوطنة تضر بصحة الانسان وان نقصان اليود من شأنه ان يؤدى الي ايذاء الانسان عقليا** .*
*البوتاسيوم** يعمل مع الصوديوم على تنظيم توازن الجسم والسرعة العادية لضربات القلب؛ يحفز الكلى على التخلص من فضلات الجسم؛ يساعد على خفض ضغط الدم العالي؛ يحسِّن صحة الجلد، وتوازن تركيز أيون الهيدروجين في الدم، وتوازن الماء في الجسم، ووظائف الأعصاب والعضلات.** واعراض نقصه** عدم انتظام ضربات القلب؛ ضعف العضلات؛ تكوين حامض اللاكتيك. قد يؤدي نقصه إلى ضعف الانعكاسات، والاضطرابات العصبية، وهبوط التنفس، وتوقف القلب، وطنين الأذن، وتلف العضلات.*

*الصوديوم** أساسي للنمو العادي ولأداء وظائف الأعصاب والعضلات.** ونفصه يسبب** فقدان الشهية؛ ضعف هضم المواد الكربوهيدراتية*

*الكلور** ينظم توازن الدم؛ يساعد على الهضم والتخلص من فضلات الجسم.** ونقصه يسبب** فقدان الشعر والأسنان؛ مشكلات بالمعدة والأمعاء؛ تقلصات عضلية*
*الكبريت** يحافظ على توازن الأوكسيجين الضروري للأداء الوظيفي السليم للمخ؛ مطلوب لصحة الجلد والشعر والأظافر.*
*السيلينيوم** مادة مغذية مهمة مقاومة للتأكسد؛ يحمي الخلايا وقد يقلل من خطر الإصابة بالسرطان وأمراض القلب والأوعية الدموية. وقد يقلل كذلك من خطر الإصابة بسرطان الثدي والقولون والرئة والبروستاتا. يحافظ على مرونة الأنسجة؛ يقلِّل من سرعة شيخوخة وتصلب الأنسجة اللذيْن ينتجان عن الأكسدة؛ يمنع تكون قشرة الرأس** ونقصه يسبب** الأنيميا؛ تضخم عضلة القلب وعدم انتظام ضرباته؛ قد يؤدي نقصه إلى الشيخوخة المبكرة وأمراض القلب وقشرة الرأس وترهل الجلد*


*[FONT=&quot]وقد نتساءل أيضاً من أين يأتي الطعم المالح، ولماذا لون الملح أبيض؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يتألف الملح كيميائياً في حالته النقية من كلور الصوديوم ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]NaCl[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]). ولكنه في حالته التجارية يمكن أن يشتمل على مركبات أخرى (الصلصال، الرمل، سلفات الكالسيوم أو المغنيزيوم، يود البوتاسيوم) وذلك بكميات مختلفة. إن المذاق الذي تتحسسه مستقبلات الذوق، وهي تقع داخل الحليمات الذوقية في مقدمة اللسان، هو عبارة عن شوارد الصوديوم الموجبة في الملح. فهي تتثبت على بروتينات مستقبِلة، وينتج عن ذلك بعد عدة مراحل إشارة باتجاه الدماغ. فإذا كنا حساسين جداً لطعم الملح فذلك بلا ريب بسبب الحجم الصغير جداً لشوارد الصوديوم، فهي تتحلل حتى بكميات بسيطة بحيث أنها تصل بسهولة إلى مستقبلات الذوق. أما لون الملح فليس أبيضاً كما نعتقد. ولكنه عندما يكون نقياً جداً ومبلوراً بشكل كامل فإن بلورة الملح تكون شفافة. وبالتالي فإن عدم الصفاء في بلورات الملح ناجم عن المواد الشائبة فيه وأولها الماء، وهي المسؤولة عن تلوينه باللون الأبيض، وذلك عبر انعكاس وانتثار الضوء داخل هذه البلورات. ولهذا فإن بعض أنواع الملح يتصف بلون مختلف عن الذي نألفه، ومنها الملح الرمادي بسبب وجود شوائب رئيسيبة فيه من الصلصال ومعادن مختلفة. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ملح الطعام مركب أساسي في أجسامنا. كيف يوازن الجسم الانساني نسبته وكيف يكون رد فعله على نقصانه فيه؟ [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يعد الملح مادة أساسية في الجسم الانساني مع المركبات المعدنية الأخرى فيه. ويأخذ الجسم حاجته منها عن طريق المواد الغذائية الطبيعية ويطرح الفائض عن طريق التعرق والبول. إن الجسم أشبه بخلية كبيرة توازن حاجاتها تبعاً للوسط الذي تحيا فيه. إن منظومتنا العصبية حساسة جداً لنقص شوارد الصوديوم والكلور. والأعصاب، وهي أدوات نقل الرسائل العصبية ، تحفظ مثل كافة الخلايا في المتعضية عن طريق غشائها توازناً للشوارد بين السوائل الداخلية فيها والخارجية حولها. فالأغشية تسمح بمرور المحاليل الأقل ملوحة إلى المحاليل الأكثر ملوحة . وتسمى هذه الظاهرة بالتناضح. ويتم تأمين التوازن بشكل دائم بواسطة إيونات الصوديوم والكلور والبوتاسيوم التي يمكنها الانتقال عبر الأغشية بشكل سلبي (وهو الانتقال على طول تدرجات التركيز) أو بشكل نشِط (وهو ما يمثله نقل الايونات في الاتجاه المعاكس للانتشار). إن غشاء الخلية العصبية انتقائي: ففي حالة الراحة لا يسمح للخلية بإدخال كمية من شوارد البوتاسيوم الموجبة مساوية لكمية شوارد الصوديوم الموجبة التي تطرحها. وتولّد هذه الظاهرة فرقاً سالباً في الكمون الكهربائي بين أطرافها الخارجية (المشحونة إيجابياً) وحوافها الداخلية (المشحونة سلبياً). ولكن تحت تأثير تحريض ما، يمرر الغشاء شوارد أكثر من الصوديوم، مما يؤدي إلى نقص في فرق الكمون في الجانبين. وتولد إزالة الاستقطاب هذه إشارة كهربائية تنتشر تدريجياً على امتداد العصب: وهذه هي الطريقة التي تنتقل فيها الرسائل العصبية. وبالتالي فإن عمل منظومتنا العصبية يتطلب الحفاظ على كمية كافية من الملح في الوسط السائل المائي الذي توجد فيه الخلايا. وهذا هو السبب الذي يجعلنا نستهلك يومياً بين 1 و2 غرام من ملح الطعام. إن عوزاً للملح قد ينجم عن إفراز كبير له، إذ نفرز نحو 95 % من الملح الذي نتناوله، يؤدي إلى تخلخل آلية الاستقطاب وإزالة الاستقطاب للأعصاب المتصلة مع الخلايا العضلية. وهكذا فإن نقص الملح يمكن أن يؤدي إلى شد عضلي ليلي مثلاً، وهو يعد تحذيراً لنا من أجل تعديل نسبة الملح الذي نتناوله. [/FONT]*
*القرارات الوزارية*​ *قرار وزير التموين رقم [ 1 ] لسنة 2001*
*بشأن إضافة اليود الي ملح الطعام " ملح المائدة "*
*وزير التموين*
*بعد الاطلاع علي قانون الصحة العامة [ تنظيم الاطعمة ] رقم [ 6 ] لسنة 1935 م وعلي قانون الصحة العامة رقم (40) لسنة 1940 ،*
*وعلي قانون مراقبة المواد الغذائية رقم ( 40 )لسنة 1942 ،*
*وعلي قانون منع الاستغلال لسنة 1944 ،*
*وعلي القرار بقانون رقم (11 )لسنة 1966 ،*
*المعمول بها في محافظات غزة ،*
*وعلي قانون الحرف والصناعات رقم ( 16) لسنة 1953 ، *
*وعلي قانون العقوبات رقم ( 16 ) لسنة 1960 ، *
*وعلي قانون الصحة العامة رقم (43 ) لسنة 1966 ،*
*المعمول بها في محافظات الضفة ،*
*وعلي المواصفة الفلسطينية رقم 215/97 الخاصة بملح الطعام ، *
*قرر ما يلي :*

*مادة [ 1 ]*
*يحظر إنتاج او تصنيع او اسيراد او العرض بقصد بيع ملح الطعام " ملح المائدة " اذ لم يكن مضافا اليه عنصر اليود بالنسب المحددة في المواصفة الفلسطينية رقم 215 / 97 الخاصة بملح الطعام .*

*مادة [ 2 ]*
*(1) علي منتجي او مصنعي او مستوردي ملح الطعام " ملح المائدة " تضمين بطاقة البيان الملصقة او المطبوعة علي عبواته " الوحدة المعدة لبيع للمستهلك " ما يفيد احتواءه علي عنصر اليود ، باللغة العربية وبخط مميز .*
*(2) يسمح بتداول ملح الطعام " ملح المائدة " الخالي من عنصر اليود للمستهلكين ذوي الحساسية لعنصر اليود علي ان تتضمن بطاقة البيان الملصقة او المطبوعة علي العبوات المعدة للبيع للمستهلك عبارة ( خالي من عنصر اليود خاص بذوي الحساسية من اليود ) باللغة العربية وبخط مميز .*

*مادة [ 3 ]*
*علي منتجي او مصنعي او مستوردي الملح ( المخصص للصناعة )*
*تضمين بطاقة البيان الملصقة او المطبوعة علي عبواته ما يفيد انه مخصص للاغراض الصناعية فقط ولا يصلح كملح للمائدة ،وذلك باللغة العربية وبخط واضح مختلف عن لون العبوة .*

*مادة [ 4 ]*
*كل من يخالف أحكام هذا القرار يعاقب بالعقوبات المقررة قانونا .*

*مادة [ 5 ]*
*علي جميع الجهات المختصة كل فيما يخصه تنفيذ هذا القرار ،وينشر في الجريدة الرسمية ،ويعمل به ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ نشره.*
*صدر في مدينة غزة *
*بتاريخ :9/4/2001 ميلادية *
*الموافق : 15/ من محرم / 1422 هجرية*


----------



## dana alsayd (22 يونيو 2011)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر على المعلومات


----------



## محمد ايراهيم (21 أغسطس 2011)

ارجو شرح كامل للالات المطلوبة لعمل مصنع لتصنيع ملح الطعام وكذلك المساحة المطلوبة لاقامة هذا المصنع 
مع خالص شكرا للجميع


----------



## علاء يوسف (21 أغسطس 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (31 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا على هذه الافادة الرائعة


----------



## اسلام ابوطبل (11 أكتوبر 2011)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## م باسل وردان (13 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يسلم هالايدين
ومشكورين عالاضافات الكثر من رائعه


----------



## يحيى مفلح (30 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
بالنسبة لسؤال الاخ محمد ابراهيم ( ما هي الماكينات اللازمة لمصنع ملح طعام والمساحة اللازمة له )

اولا لابد من معرفة الامور التالية لتحديد ما هو مطلوب 
1- مصدر الملح الخام لتحديد نسبة الشوائب الموجودة فيها لمعرفة كيفية الغسيل المناسب لة
2- كمية الانتاج المنوي انتاجها
3- انواع الملح المنوي انتاجة من ملح طعام و ملح صناعي وملح معالجة المياة وملح الحيوانات
4- بعد المسافة بين موقع الملح الخام والمصنع

على كل حال المعدات بشكل عام المطلوبة لمصنع ملح طعام هي

1- وحدة غسيل للملح الخام
2- وحدة طرد مركزي للمياة المصاحبة للملح بعد عملية الغسيل
3- وحدة تجفيف بالهواء الساخن للتجفيف النهائي
4- وحدة طحن 
5- وحدة غربلة
6- يتم اضافة اليود اثناء نقل الملح من وحدة الطرد المركزي الى وحدة التجفيف
7- وحدة تعبئة 

ومن الممكن اضافة مكبس اقراص لملح معالجة المياة ومكبس لملح الحيوانات وماكينة تعبئة للاكياس الكبيرة للملح الصناعي

المساحة للمعدات من 600 م مربع الة 1200 متر 

واي استفسار انا في خدمتكم 

يحيى العبري


----------



## newbman (11 أغسطس 2013)

لدينا نية ببناء خط انتاجي لتصنيع ملح الطعام بطاقه انتاجيه مقدارها 2-3 طن بالساعه 
و لكني لا اعرف ماهي الاجهزة المطلوبه و من اين يتم شراءها علما ان الملح قريب جدا من المكان المراد انشاء المعمل فيه
علما ان الملح يستخرج من ابار ارتوازيه ليتم تنشيفه في احواض خاصه


----------

